# In search of used road bike for a tall guy (61cm)



## tommytahoe (Apr 21, 2008)

I am positive I will be told that I posted this in the wrong place.

But, as I just joined up to this great website, I'll blindly give it a shot. I've checked craigslist, but i thought I'd see if anyone here in the Bay Area has a 61 cm/63cm road bike to sell, MAX price $450.
I would like something, say, made within the past 8 years, a reputable brand with good components (do not have to be THE BEST EVER), and well cared for. I'm hoping to find a $800 +/- entry-level bike from several years ago that is still in tip-top shape and would like a new owner on a budget. 

Aim high, see what you hit.

Thanks for reading, riders. I am keen to join the world of road bike riders, and ditch my beater Trek Hybrid so i can hi the trails and the beautiful bay Area day-rides.

Tom


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

What's your inseam? How tall are you? I might be willing to part with my Schwinn Fastback 27 for that price. It's an XL but it's too small for me. Here are the full specs:










and a photo:










I've upgraded the rear brakes to 105's and the seat post is carbon.


----------



## tommytahoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey,

I am 6'3" (and a half?), and my pants inseam is 34".

Without knowing your height the bike in the photo looks a little short. Hard to say though.

Tom


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

It's too short for you, I'm 6'3" (and a half) too. Your gonna need something around a 62 cm frame which will be damn near impossible to find used. You will probably have just as hard of a time finding a shop that carries a bike in your size without having to order it. Being tall is not really an advantage when shopping for bikes.


----------



## tommytahoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Tell me about it. 

But seasoned riders have told me if you have a particular price range in mind it's better to aim for second-hand than new, because (1) most riders of decent bikes take care of their babies, don't trash them. And (2) a bike a few years old will still have good components anyway.

Still, that doesn't make the search any easier. The number of 56cm and 58cm great deals I have seen the past week!

I am a diligent craigslister, however.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

You could do something like this:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17824&category=3296

It's a tad above your price range but it's brand new and a really good bike. Not sure what type of riding your planning on doing or if your looking for a "race" specific bike. It would be $968.37 (shipping included). And as usual Surly's have really good reviews:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/touring-bike/surly/PRD_408585_5675crx.aspx

I'm building up a Surly Cross Check right now.


----------



## tommytahoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks good.

However, I've given myself a few weeks (in no hurry) to find a nugget of gold in the craigslist soil. If that doesn't ...er... pan out, I'm prepared to have to raise the budget. They say good bikes are money well spent. I don't doubt it.

Oh, and I'm looking for a road bike, yes, but I won't be racing, and will be doing long rides only occasionally. I commute a lot and want a bike I can use around town and on casual rides, with my beater for rain and sketchy areas...

Peace.

Tom


----------

